# Hi All



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

hey TonyG

nice set up, picutre is a little fuzzy, I think those are KWF speakers? what is in your equipment list?

Dieselpower1966


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful setup! I like the effect with your trumpet statue.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking good! :T


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!


*Main Theater* - Cinepro Power Conditioner, X-Box, PS2, Denon 2900 DVD, Sony BDP-S1 Blu-Ray, Sony 300 Disc, EMOTIVA DMC-1 & MPS-1 TWINS, ROCKET 750 Sigs Fronts - RCS 200 Center - 4-300's Sides and Rear-PB12-Plus/2 :hsd:, Sony HS 20 Proj - Da-Lite 106" Onix SP 200 6 Conductor Speaker Cable, Onix Blues Interconnects, Heartland Interco's,Salamander Seating


*Main Home Audio/Video System Equipment List:*
Great Room - Sony 53", Boston Acoustic VR M-60's, PVM 1000 Sub, VR- M-90 Center, Den 5800, Den Dub Deck, Den 2800 DVD, 2-zones, 8 rooms incl/ outside w/ BA speakers w/ Russound amp feed (100 watts per room)

*Main Bath:* 20" Wega behind a 2-way mirror & BA ceiling Speakers.

*Sons Room:* 32" Aqous 1080p, PS3 monted on the wall - He's pretty luck for a 7 year old!

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks real cool man..:yes: :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

More pictures, I want MORE!!

Love the trumpet statue. Give me the idea of ditching my guitar stand, buying a mannequin, mounting it sturdily, and just slinging the six string over it's shoulder. Paint it up like David Bowie or Ace Frehley; could look cool...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice. Thank you. Is you space acoustically treated at all?

I could see myself throwing serious Hawkeye football shenanigans in your Theater.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Believe it or not the ceiling is a simple acoustic tile from Home Depot... It's dead as a door nail!

TG


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That Ceiling does look great.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

That is one amazing room you have there, not much more to add that others havent but I will say it is one of the great ones!


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

very NICE room.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Quite nice indeed. Sweet equipment. Too bad the sub can't go "hide" somewhere though...


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Hide=compromise...I pick performance over presentaion anyday, I never got the whole "put a great system together then hide it" point of view.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice room !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## dac83 (Jan 2, 2009)

thats a nice setup, like the big sub!


----------

